# How to turn files from JPEG to EMB, DST in embroidering?



## flyhighsounds

Hey guys and gals,

I don't know anything about embroidery. What I need to do is tern some files from .JPG to .EMB .DST.

I use photoshop and Illustrator. But I don’t see .emp .dst. do I need a a plog in?

Thank you,

-N-


----------



## splathead

It's not a simple matter of exporting or "saving as". To get an embroidery file, the jpg has to actually be converted using embroidery software. The person who told you they needed an .emb or .dst file should be able to convert it for you too, no?


----------



## flyhighsounds

splathead said:


> It's not a simple matter of exporting or "saving as". To get an embroidery file, the jpg has to actually be converted using embroidery software. The person who told you they needed an .emb or .dst file should be able to convert it for you too, no?


Yes they can convert it. But they told me if i convert the files myself that the cost of the beanie would be $2.00. if they convert the files the cost of the beanie would be $6.00 so that is the deal.


----------



## splathead

Trust me, pay the $6. I am not aware of any free software that will do it for you and to have a digitizing company do it will cost you a lot more than $4.


----------



## flyhighsounds

splathead said:


> Trust me, pay the $6. I am not aware of any free software that will do it for you and to have a digitizing company do it will cost you a lot more than $4.


We are ordering more then one beanie.

36 beanie @ $6.00 = $216.00

36 beanie @ $2.00 = $72.00

That is a savings of $144.00, This is more then ½ the cost. 

We also have more then one design that we want to make. We are a band and our founds a kinda low right now.


----------



## splathead

Oh, you said beanie. You meant beanies! 

I have never seen an embroidery company charge you per item to digitize artwork. most charge based on the size and flat the cost out at a point. depending on the size, the average cost to digitize usually runs $30-$50.

I use Fawn Industries, Inc and Fawn Embroidery Punching Services, Inc. to digitize my designs. There are a lot others, including posters on this forum.

I would first talk to your guys and tell them they will be getting more business from you and can they just charge based on a flat rate.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yep, Joe is right. Ask them if you could just pay a 50USD digitizing fee, and 2USD per beanie. And promise them that you'll come back and will make an order of 36 pcs minimum.


----------



## flyhighsounds

Ok, I am going to talk to them. thanks for all the help.

-N-


----------



## SunEmbroidery

I would really question an embroidery company that told their customers to convert their own files unless the customer is an embroiderer themselves. If they will accept any stitch file that is handed to them then chances are that they don't care about the quality of the embroidery.


----------



## leisure

flyhighsounds said:


> We are ordering more then one beanie.
> 
> 36 beanie @ $6.00 = $216.00
> 
> 36 beanie @ $2.00 = $72.00
> 
> That is a savings of $144.00, This is more then ½ the cost.
> 
> We also have more then one design that we want to make. We are a band and our founds a kinda low right now.


Hi if you would like to PM me with the designs i'll be glad to look at them and give you an idea of what the charge should be.Thanks


----------

